# brand new trolling motor



## jonboy (Sep 21, 2008)

first of all i have a minn kota 30# tm and a 14 jon i have been paddling for a while now and want to hook up my trolling motor but dont know how i have a tm battery box and battery i dont know if i need to direct wire or what plz xplain thrnks alot!!


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 21, 2008)

Where do you plan to mount the motor, and where do you plan for the battery to set?

ST


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2008)

You can direct wire it


I take it you have a stern drive motor or plan to use it that way?


----------



## Zum (Sep 21, 2008)

Theres a pos and neg terminal on your battery,make sure you hook them up right.
Can you put your battery up close to your trolling motor so the the wires will attach directly to the battery?
If your battery is not colse and you need to add wire,it will depend on how far you have to go(battery to trolling motor),for the size of the wire you need.Probably around a 8 gauge wire for a 30lbs TM.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 22, 2008)

Check your manual.It should have wiring instructions.You may need a breaker or fuse.Some have it built in.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 22, 2008)

put some battery charging clips on it then just clip it up when you want to use it =D>


----------



## jonboy (Sep 22, 2008)

my trolling motor is transom mount and battery will be right in the backin a battery box


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 22, 2008)

Guessing by the size of the motor you got, it probably already came with clips on it. Be sure the motor is in the "OFF" position, clip the RED cable to the + (positive) side of the battery and the BLACK one to the - (negative) side. Or it may have came with round eye terminals, which need to go on the post & wingnut usually found on marine batteries.

You need a battery box, they're cheap, to set your battery in. If you plan to leave the battery in the boat while on the road, you need to find a way to strap it down. Might be simpler for you to carry the battery in the vehicle & put it in the boat once you get to the ramp. Still, set it in a way it won't tip-over in the vehicle.

ST


----------



## Zum (Sep 22, 2008)

jonboy said:


> my trolling motor is transom mount and battery will be right in the backin a battery box


Sounds like your all set.
Should mount your battery box so it won't move around,other than that,put the wires on the right poles and away you go.
Is your battery a deep cycle battery?
Is it all charged up?


----------



## jonboy (Sep 22, 2008)

this is a cranking battery out of my old boat but will do for now until i have a spare 80 bucks layin around


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 23, 2008)

it will work with a small trolling motor i did it for years with a car battery


----------



## Zum (Sep 23, 2008)

Yup,sure will.Guess I was just making sure it was charged.


----------

